# Glass Lids for Crown Fruit Jars



## June's Jars (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi all. I am new to your group, so please forgive my questions, if you have already answered somewhere before and I have not found them.
I "inherited" a box of glass lids in 2006, that had been part of my Mother's fruit jars collection. As much as I have always wanted to keep them and do something with them, I am down sizing and decided it's time to part with them.
Before I can do that, I think I need to understand what I have. I am able to identify the more common names and realizing which may or may not have value. Best, Improved Gem and Jewel.
This brings me to the "Crown" lids. I know that jars had different crosses and numbers of dots around the crown, to identify age (and value) Is this the same for the lids? 
I have about 5 dz. Crown lids and noticed that many have numbers below the crown and above the diamond. They start at 1 and go though to 77. Then I have a few with no numbers. (which I have put in a pile to look at after I figure out what the numbers mean.)
Some are with and without the diamonds, others that say Made in Canada and some that don't. 
What does all this mean???? lol I have spent a few weeks searching online, but have found mostly photos without any comments. 
Does it matter if I mix them up? Would a serious collector be looking for a specific lid, to go with a specific jar?
If anyone can help me out with some answers, or point me towards some reference material you think would help. I would be grateful.
Thank you. I would love to hear your thoughts.
ps. I also have a number of unidentified lids with rings and star bursts on them, but will post them once I have photos taken.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2021)

the short answer is yes.  Certain lids for finishing jars are always sought after by collectors - myself included.

can you post pictures?  We should be able to ID lids for you as long as you tell us what they say.

mad for crown - there isn’t much value to common crown jars - but Canada did produce a couple rarer ones.

the bands and lids can often be more valuable than the jar itself - especially if you have random weird closures.  Don’t toss any wire/metal even if it looks weird or broken because there was some strange stuff out there


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2021)

And a general rule of thumb for jars - without getting into varieties etc.  color and whittle are always better


----------



## June's Jars (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you for responding. I start taking photos this morning, but think that I have far too many pictures to to post here? I will try to post a spattering.
There is one that has a nice design, no name (#2754) . I know that I know the jar name, but won't come to me for the life of me! Had I realized what was in store for me, I would have paid better attention. 
#2751 Hamilton Glass, but matched to what jar?
#2716 All circles of varying sizes. The two on the right have #s 1&2 in the middle.
#2725 All Starbursts Varying sizes. Two on the right say Made in Canada and have a diamond in the middle. Another says Made in Canada with the #25.
#2731 Blank. No pattern, no design. Two on left have cross in middle and one with a nub. I am guessing this was to create a tighter seal?
#2738 Raised centers, various sizes
#2744 Most have names and have addressed a couple previous. 
Didn't really think I had this many. Haven't even unpacked the Crowns!


----------



## Boundary Country (May 24, 2021)

Did you find out what brand your image 2754 was? I am trying to confirm the brand of a similar one I have in an aqua color. Thanks


----------



## June's Jars (May 24, 2021)

Boundary Country said:


> Did you find out what brand your image 2754 was? I am trying to confirm the brand of a similar one I have in an aqua color. Thanks


No sorry. I got side traded and had to put these lids on the back burner. 
I keep wanting to say it is  a Lightning, but pretty sure that is incorrect. I remember my Mother talking about it and hoping it will come to me. Perhaps another member will be able to identify it for us?


----------



## Boundary Country (May 25, 2021)

I believe it is a Diamond Glass Company lid.....found some info online.


----------



## June's Jars (May 26, 2021)

Boundary Country said:


> I believe it is a Diamond Glass Company lid.....found some info online.


----------



## June's Jars (May 26, 2021)

I believe that you are correct! I just found a pdf file of  The Diamond Glass Companies of Montreal, Canada by Bill Lockhart, Beau Schriever, Bill Lindsey, and Carol Serr.
I will be searching these names for jar (lid) identifications from now on. It seems they have written about each of the early glass companies, with photo or hand drawn images for identification! 
As an aside. I am in the Fraser Valley. What area are you in?


----------

